# My handgun story - Newbie (bit long)



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all, newbie here. Back in the early 70's when I was a fairly young lad I purchased a S&W model 59. I owned that gun for about 2-3 years. My friends & I used to take it down to the sandpits & just fired & fired it. Being young & foolish, I mistreated it by never cleaning it ever. It never jammed, never FTF or FTE, never failed in any way whatsoever. I loved that gun but cars & girls got the best of me & I ended up selling it. I currently own three rifles & a shotgun, but in the last year or so I've gotten a hankering to start shooting a handgun again. So I went out & purchased a Browning Buckmark Camper (22 caliber) to get back into it. The BM is an absolute blast (no pun intended) to shoot & being a 22 it was cheap. About two months ago I decided to get a backup to the shotgun for HD. I ended up with a Ruger Security Six .357 revolver. I picked that gun because of it's simplicity figuring that my wife & still at home youngest son (18) would have an easier time dealing with it in case of an emergency. (it's loaded with .38 +p) I enjoy shooting the Ruger but need a lot more practice with the .357 so I am pretty much shooting .38 specials. My son shoots rings around me with it in both the .357 & .38. (oh to be to be 18 again). I still had a yearning for a 9MM so started to research as to which "9" to get. My budget was around $400 & I looked & handled just about everything in that price range. I also decided that I was not going to buy used. I finally decided to get a new "Stoeger Couger 8000". It was in my price range ($369), my research showed that owners had nothing but good things to say about it & I think in some small way it brought back my S&W days. I actually like the weight of it & I don't plan on it being my carry gun (the SS will have that role) I haven't had it at the range yet, but can't wait to put a few hundred rds through it next week. I don't think I'll be disappointed. I know I've been long winded but thats my story & I'm sticking to it. :smt038 Now on to the Beretta forum for some newbie questions.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, the Stoeger Cougar is the best gun for the money.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

I am sure you will enjoy the Cougar, I do!!!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, Stoeger is a subsidiary of Benelli, and not Beretta. AFAIK, Benelli USA is not a subsidiary of Beretta, and is not listed as such on their website.

However, from what I've read in the past, the Stoeger Cougar is now built using Beretta plans/equipment that was no longer needed once Beretta decided to discontinue the model.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

In early 2000, Beretta bought the remaining shares in Benelli Arms S.p.A. Beretta now owns, among other companies, Benelli, Franchi and Stoeger.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting thread...it actually peaked my interest in the Stoeger. I guess it is time the CZ and S&W ladies needed a little competition.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome to the site and just one question, if you loved the s&w model 59 so much how come with your renewed interest in handguns you haven't picked one up again? sounds like it was very reliable and seems like it would have instilled some loyalty in you, just wondering why you branched out and got completely different weapons.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> welcome to the site and just one question, if you loved the s&w model 59 so much how come with your renewed interest in handguns you haven't picked one up again? sounds like it was very reliable and seems like it would have instilled some loyalty in you, just wondering why you branched out and got completely different weapons.


Since I've got back to owning firearms , which has been fairly recent, I've only seen one S&W model 59. It didn't look like it was in the greatest shape & the shop was asking $300 for it. I was tempted. But after reading so many positive posts concerning the Stoeger from owners all over the country & being that I would be able to get the Stoeger brand new with a warranty for an additional 60 bucks to me was a no brainer. If money wasn't a concern I would get a 59, but since it is, I felt that a brand new Stoeger vs a 35 year old 59 represented a much better value. I fired the Stoeger for the 1st time today & it is an excellent weapon. Very accurate & fits my hand nicely.


----------

